# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  حرام تكون اردني ...

## mylife079

*في فيديو تناقلته المواقع الالكترونية
مراسل قناة "الجزيرة" في عمان ياسر أبو هلالة يهدد بحرق عمّان.. شاهد الفيديو                    *  * 
*  *
**
*
*
*
*الحقيقة الدولية- عمان* 

*تناقلت  بعض مواقع الفيديو على شبكة الإنترنت مقطع فيديو يظهر فيه مدير مكتب قناة  "الجزيرة" في عمان ياسر أبو هلالة أثناء الأحداث التي وقعت أمس الجمعة في  ساحة النخيل بوسط العاصمة عمان وهو يهدد أمام عدسة الكاميرا بـ"حرق عمان".*

*ويظهر  الفيديو "أبو هلالة" وهو يقول بأنه سيرسل "الكراشنة" - وهي العشيرة التي  ينتمي لها- من معان إلى العاصمة لـ"يحرقوا عمّان", مضيفا أنه يقول ذلك أمام  عدسة الكاميرا, في إشارة إلى أنه لا يهمه شيء.. كما ظهر في ذات الفيديو  أبو هلالة وهو يتلفظ بألفاظ نابية جدا نعتذر عن ذكرها!!*

*"الحقيقة الدولية" تحترم وتجل وتقدر جميع العشائر الأردنية وبالأخص عشيرة الكراشنة، في مدينة معان، التي من المؤكد أنها تتبرأ من هذا  القول الذي لا يمثل إلا شخص "ياسر".*

*وفي  هذا المقام تؤكد "الحقيقة الدولية" انها بالمطلق ضد الاعتداء على أي زميل،  كما ونرفض تقييد حرية الإعلام، وان الاعتداء الذي تعرض له الصحافيون يوم  أمس في ساحة النخيل بمنطقة رأس العين مرفوض جملة وتفصيلا، وأن أي اعتداء  على أي صحفي يعتبر انتهاكا لحرية الصحافة والرأي.*

*ولكن  "الحقيقة الدولية" تؤمن في ذات الوقت بالإعلام المسؤول وأن الإعلاميين يجب  أن لا يكونوا فوق القانون بل في ظل القانون وتحته ولا يجوز لأحد من معشر  الصحفيين أن يمتطي صهوة الحصانة لحرية الصحافة لكي يرتكب أخطاء يعاقب عليها  المواطن العادي.*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...BxtU3uU#at=164



والله حرام تكون اردني يا خاين يا واطي وين الحكومة عنك وعن امثالك 



فيه حد بحب وطنه وبهدده بالحريق 



هيك حكي ما بطلع غير من واحد عديم احساس واخلاق وشرف كمان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. الله يهديه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله بعين ان شاء الله يرجع الهدوء لـ هـ البلد  :SnipeR (26):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يعني بالله كيف بده يحرق عمّان .. يعني لو طالت بإيده ومدّت ياالله يقدر يحرقله صندوقين بندورة فاضيات بسوق الحسبة ، اي رووووووووووووح يا زلمة شو تحرق وما تحرق ريت ربنا يحرقك بجهنم ، يخرب بيته شو وقح ، رغم باعه الطويل وخبرته في الإعلام إلا أن لكل جواد كبوة وكانت كاميرا الحقيقة الدولية في المرصاد هههه ، الله يهديك ويكون بعونك مع اللي بدو يصير فيك .. يلا مش مشكلة كلها كم سنة بالإنفرادي والرايح والجاي "يلطوش" فيك .. وخلي الجزيرة تنفعك يا واطي .. تفووووو عليك* 
*لو انا بدي اعاقبه برميه بالسيل ويضل "يتدحدل" من راس العين لحتى جرش* 

*بعتذر منكم جميعاً*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور صديقة وطوق الياسمين 

محمود خذ راحتك احكي كل شي عندك فش غلك 

هيك اشكال بتستاهل الشتم والبزاق كمان 

لعنة الله عليه من وجهه مبين نجس ماخذ نجاسة الجزيرة كلها

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسبي الله عليه

بالاخر راح يعرف انه ما في اشي بينفعه قد وطنه

هاد لو بيفهم

يسلمووو للنقل ماي لايف

----------


## دموع الغصون

للأسف عندنا هيك شخصيات بمجتمعنا الأردني و الأسف الكبير انه بمثل الصحافة و الأعلام العربية وتعتبر الصحافة السلطه الرابعه بس هيك نوعيات ما بتمثل إلا حالها والجهه المموله إلها .. المفروض والمطلوب من الأمن العام يحافظوا على امن الوطن والمواطن وهاد الي عملوه ومشكورين على جهودهم الجباره .. اما صحافتنا الكريمه ممثله بهيك نوعيات ونماذج شاذه عن مجتمعنا الاردني او الصحافة الحرة كان الاجد بها ان تحفظ ماء وجهها .. بتصور الجزيه كقناه فقدت مصداقيتها بالشارع العربي بشكل عام والأردني بشكل خاض وواضح هدفها .. اما مندوبها الموجود بالأردن هو بمثل أفكارها ورسالتها بنشر الفساد و اثارة الفتن .. فالنفروض الصحفي الناجح يكون سلاحه لسانه وقلمه يحارب بالحجه والبرهان بالعقل والتفكير لكن متل ما شفنا وشاف العالم كان سلاحهم قذر كقذارة أفكارهم و رسالة الجهه المموله لهم .. كلنا كمجتمع اردني ازا مو اخوان ولاد عم ازا مو ولاد عم ولاد خاله يعني على مين بسب على اخته ولا على امه ولا على بنت عمه 
الله يعين الاجهزه الامنيه على هيك عقليات وهيك اخلاقيات 
مابعرف جد كيف الامن ضبطو نفسهم واعصابهم لدرجه هي .. لو نحنا كمدنين مكانهم كان ماصبرنا متلهم وعاملناهم بهي الطريقة الراقيه والاخلاق العالية .

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا للجميع على المرور والتعليق
*

----------

